# Growth on forehead?



## Zulubird (Sep 21, 2021)

I appologize for not posting a intro, but at work and will tonight! Worried about my 3-4yr old male budgie Tango, he has a growth above his beak that keeps growing. Its scabbed and come off a few times and didnt appear to bother him at all but now it is growing and is fairly hard. He rubs it a lot so it must be iritating him. Any ideas?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know what it is but I do know that he needs to be seen by an avian vet asap, please use this link to find one in your area by entering your country in the appropriate field. https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*How long has the budgie had this on his forehead?
Have you contacted an Avian Vet and taken the budgie in for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Zulubird (Sep 21, 2021)

The closest avian vet (specialist) is a 4hr trip, but there is a more local clinic where there is a vet with some avian experience, will get him in there asap.


----------



## Zulubird (Sep 21, 2021)

Tango was able to get in to the vet this afternoon, could be several things going on but the first thing to address is diet. Doctor says he believes it could be caused by a vitamin deficiency, he advised to try get them moved over to eating pellets vs seeds and work more veggies into their diet.

I did try pellets in the past but they didn't really seem to eat them much preferring the seed that was mixed in. Doc had some methods to try in order to remove the seed component from their diet, will be trying said methods right away. 

The second, more serious possibility is that it is a cancer; to know for sure he would have to surgically remove the growth and submit to to a lab. The procedure and lab services are quite expensive so he suggested I try to get them switched to pellets right away and see if it continues growing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. 

This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes[the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well.
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets.
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them.
Once budgies become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together.

My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times.

Good luck with the conversion process. Please keep us informed on Tango's condition.

*


----------



## Zulubird (Sep 21, 2021)

I found a vitamin liquid that is diluted into their water, will start giving them that as well. Its Oasis Vita-Drops for small birds. 

The pellets I was able to find right away were Zupreem Natural budgie sized.


----------



## Zulubird (Sep 21, 2021)

The lump on his forehead came off last week, leaving a bare spot on his head. Is there a safe cream or ointment to use on wounds in order to speed healing and prevent infection?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is the area closed or is it open and oozing anything? If it is closed you may not need to put anything on it, if not, you need to let the vet know that it has come off and ask if you need to put something on it. Please do not use anything that you might use on yourself without the vet's direction.


----------



## Zulubird (Sep 21, 2021)

It was ozzing a bit of clearish fluid when it happened, I had just come home from work and had to leave again. The only thing I could think of at the time was a paste of water and cayenne pepper, applied some of that and its kinda scabbed over now. Picked up a second cage and have been keeping him separated from Zulu since then (cages side by side so they can still socialize) becouse they sqabble a bit once in a while and I was afraid Zulu might make it worse. 

Since then it has healed up a bit, I treated him for mites and he has been more himself the last day.










Growth that came off.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would try to find an Avian Veterinarian that you can speak with for a second opinion.
Take the growth with you when you visit the veterinarian with Tango.
Locating an Avian Veterinarian

Tango's forhead doesn't look good. If that area keeps scabbing over and then re-growing, there is a definite problem and it may be more than just a nutritional deficiency.
Additionally, if the growth comes off when you aren't around and starts bleeding badly, Tango could easily bleed out before you return.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee and this is a perfect opportunity to have the growth examined to find out what it is, don't throw it away, if the vet can't determine what it is they may be able to send it to a lab to determine.


----------

